# MySpace of the guy arrested for Sean Taylor's murder



## Chris (Dec 4, 2007)

MySpace.com - CDub - FORT MYERS, Flevoland - Rap - www.myspace.com/cdubnext2blow







Classy.


----------



## Drew (Dec 4, 2007)

Is that a fucking _box cutter_?

Um, I'm dumbfounded he actually suceeded in killing someone. Darwin's gotta get his shit back together. :/


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I think it's a pack of spearmint gum, actually.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 4, 2007)

Sean Taylor? The guitarist from Hatebreed?


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2007)

That's Sean Martin. 

Sean Taylor played for the Washington Redskins in the NFL. 

Or *real* football.


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats Sean Martin (?).


----------



## Groff (Dec 4, 2007)

Cuz pajamas iz hardco'!


----------



## Stitch (Dec 4, 2007)

Rick said:


> That's Sean Martin.
> 
> Sean Taylor played for the Washington Redskins in the NFL.
> 
> Or *real* football.  our retarded version of rugby that actually has very little to do with feet.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 4, 2007)

Lil Pakistan??? WOW! All good names are used I guess. 

Oh yeah stitch. 

American Football = 

Soccer =


----------



## smueske (Dec 4, 2007)

That soccer smiley is too funny!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 4, 2007)

listen to really real.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 4, 2007)

lil pakistan  wtf


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 4, 2007)

Somewhere Bill Cosby is fuming. Embarassing


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 4, 2007)

These kids are about to meet some legit. badasses.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not denying that a bunch of pussies in lots of armo*u*r running around and pushing each other is perhaps macho, but its exactly the same as Rugby, except that rugby players don't use the sissy-protectors.

Where does 'foot'ball come into it? 'Soccer' has a more legitimate claim to the name football since there are only two players on the entire pitch allowed to touch the ball with their hands - almost ALL of the other contact with the ball during a game is with FEET.


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

Stitch said:


> I'm not denying that a bunch of pussies in lots of armo*u*r running around and pushing each other is perhaps macho, but its exactly the same as Rugby, except that rugby players don't use the sissy-protectors.
> 
> Where does 'foot'ball come into it? 'Soccer' has a more legitimate claim to the name football since there are only two players on the entire pitch allowed to touch the ball with their hands - almost ALL of the other contact with the ball during a game is with FEET.


Stich I been bitching about American football being called..well football. Cause like you said they hardly use there feet AND soccer was already called "futbol" Like wtf?


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2007)

Stitch said:


> I'm not denying that a bunch of pussies in lots of armo*u*r running around and pushing each other is perhaps macho, but its exactly the same as Rugby, except that rugby players don't use the sissy-protectors.
> 
> Where does 'foot'ball come into it? 'Soccer' has a more legitimate claim to the name football since there are only two players on the entire pitch allowed to touch the ball with their hands - almost ALL of the other contact with the ball during a game is with FEET.








On Topic you will stay, or Simmons Avatar you will get, mmm.


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

When I first saw this pic all I could think of was






HAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 5, 2007)

It's probably not funny, considering what this guy is accused of, but that picture just screams out "Dorf on Golf."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 5, 2007)

This is the for real guy that is accused of doing this? (Shit. Fuck leagility - the guy who did this.)

Wow. What a bunch of morons. Orange and plaid? What are they, Orange Juice drinking Gangtsa golphers?


----------



## Leon (Dec 5, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Wow. What a bunch of morons. Orange and plaid? What are they, Orange Juice drinking Gangtsa golphers?



the golf course is the only place where they don't get their asses kicked


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 5, 2007)

Leon said:


> the golf course is the only place where they don't get their asses kicked




Na - I think the Caddies would throw them a beat down


----------

